# Flamenco for all guitar and instruments



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

This Excellent work is an example of how people from other countries & instruments (in this video is Mr. Jouko Kantola from Finland played a very dynamic and creative solo on Flamenco buleria la Fiesta.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07f9jSKJo8s

More free lessons are here
http://www.rdiaz.org/rd-PDL-all-instruments-beginners.html

Ruben Diaz.
[email protected]


----------

